
Toward the next generation of programming tools - mpweiher
https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/toward-the-next-generation-of-programming-tools
======
dang
The linked Alan Kay answer is worth a read: [https://www.quora.com/What-was-
the-last-breakthrough-in-comp...](https://www.quora.com/What-was-the-last-
breakthrough-in-computer-programming)

